# Sea grape leaves



## Cloran (Oct 24, 2013)

Can sea grape leaves be boiled for tadpole water?


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not sure but most people boil living oak leaves which you can probably find on your own just make sure they aren't sprayed with any chemicals and wash them first. So being I'm not sure what grape leaves will put into the water so don't try unless somebody else says its ok


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cloran said:


> Can sea grape leaves be boiled for tadpole water?


The leaves are edible (not sure how good they taste) and they do contain tannins. I would say more than likely they can be used safely. It would be nice to hear from one of the botany nuts here just to be certain.

EDIT: Here is a post on making tea out of them. Apparently, this person says no. I would still like to hear some reasons, however.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/405081-post21.html


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Indian Almond leaf make an amazing tadpole tea.. Boil 4-5 in a gallon of water and strain.. Or just take a tiny bit and place it in each tad cup, they love it..


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Or you can just use organic red tea also called rooibos. Much easier bc it comes in easy to use teabags.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use regular magnolia leaves.They work great,and are a lot cheaper than some of the other leaves.After boiling them for tea,I dry out the leaves and when the tads are setup,I put in about half a leaf.After the tads strip the leaf to the stems, I add some more.


----------

